# I have two doves and always 3 eggs how?



## Isacr101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Iv'e taken care of two ringneck doves for about a year now, I give them both nesting material and a large shoebox they nest in. They take turns sitting on their eggs and sitting together. I've never gotten them tested or brought to the vet to ask for sexing. Obviously I have at least one hen. These eggs are always infertile. I leave them to sit on these eggs for about 2.5 weeks then crack them and throw them down the drain. Here is the catch there is always. three. eggs. I give them lots of calcium and vitamins, they are as healthy as can be. The live indoors most of the day right now, and have a small fan since it gets stuffy. I know ringnecks are supposed to lay 2 eggs only. Is it possible I have a female that has a large clutch? Or two hens that one has only one eggs. As far as I know they are about the same age. I've done a pelvic exam on each and one seems more male due to the bone structure. One is very wide and without even fluffing up has quite a large body. I don't know why this keeps happening after the third egg is laid I leave them to sit for the 2.5 weeks. Is this normal? The definetly get enough good food, vegetables, calcium, vitamins, and grit so I really don't know! Gah, they make sounds a male does two one a bit more than the other. They sometimes groom eachother but never bill. I've done every sexing test myself besides probing or DNA. If they are both female why is there only 3 eggs? Thanks -Isacr101


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, either of those things are possible and probably, IMO, the hen only laying one egg is more probable than one hen laying three. The fact the eggs are not fertile tells you you have two hens most likely.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> Yes, either of those things are possible and probably, IMO, the hen only laying one egg is more probable than one hen laying three. The fact the eggs are not fertile tells you you have two hens most likely.


Agree!

2 hens... one 'out of condition' is laying only one egg.

It may be a good idea to improve the diet and allow them to sunbath in unfiltered sunlight... this help them absorb the calcium they need to produce the eggs.

Add some chicken layer pellets to the food mix for extra nutrients.. and always provide mineral grit and crushed cuttlefish bone or crushed mineral block in a small pot.. They will also get lots of protein form crushed up raw unsalted peanuts.. but not too many or they will get really fat!!!!!


----------

